# Creative webcam vf-0040 divers needed



## smurf (Jul 1, 2008)

i have look for this for awhile and cant find it maybe someone in the forum can upload the install for the driver for this webcam. :wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Smurf,
Take a look at this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-need-driver-for-creative-webcam-vf-0040-a-251158.html

POST #8

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## seenu11031986 (Apr 18, 2009)

smurf said:


> i have look for this for awhile and cant find it maybe someone in the forum can upload the install for the driver for this webcam. :wave:


hi yar:
i had problem in my pc.
it shows hardware not found.and cannot instal the hard ware.
pls reply me as soon as possible.


----------

